# Insurance replacement.



## RandomSnapple (Aug 23, 2011)

I cracked the screen on my S3 and have insurance through radio shack. I am sending it in for either repair/replacement. Since this is insurance and not warranty do I need to triangle away and restore to stock? Or is it cool go leave it on aosp? Suggestions?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

